# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Assistant Registrar - Oakland Museum of CA

## JasonO

http://www.westmuse.org/job_board/assistant-registrar


*Assistant Registrar**Post Date:*Tuesday, January 5, 2016

*Company Name:*Oakland Museum of California

*Address:*Apply Online

Oakland, CA 94607


*Job Description:*The Oakland Museum of California values are fundamental to our institutional culture and guide our work together.

*Excellence:* We are committed to excellence and working at the highest standards of integrity and professionalism.

*Community:* We believe everyone should feel welcome and part of our community, both within the Museum and with our visitors and neighbors.

*Innovation:* We embrace innovation and calculated risk-taking to achieve our mission.

*Commitment:* Our work at the Museum demonstrates a sense of purpose and a shared accountability for the institution's success.

*POSITION SUMMARY*
The Assistant Registrar assists with collection management responsibilities under the direction of Registration Staff. The position assists with tracking museum collections, including using collections management software, to provide research, reference, generate lists of objects, enter collections data, catalog collections, update location changes, image/scan collection materials, enter to retrieve images and data, and perform spot inventories. In addition, under close supervision, the Assistant Registrar will perform various general tasks to assist Registrars in tracking incoming and outgoing Museum exhibitions and loans, creating loan forms and condition reporting.
img.img { width: 0px !important;}
*ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES*
The following reflects OMCA's definition of essential functions for this position, but does not restrict the tasks that may be assigned. OMCA may assign or reassign duties and responsibilities to this position at any time due to reasonable accommodation or other reasons.

*INSTITUTIONAL RESPONSIBILITIES*

Support the Museum's mission, values, vision, and core commitment to the visitor experience, community engagement, and institutional relevancy for the futureContribute to and support the OMCA strategic plan, annual priorities, and institutional initiatives such as diversity advancementContribute to a positive organizational culture based on mutual respect, a spirit of collegiality, cooperation, and openness to many perspectivesParticipate in a culture of ongoing learning, collaboration, innovation, creativity, and community engagement

*POSITION DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES*
Collections Care

Assist in the maintenance of Museum collections to ensure safe handling and storage of artifacts, specimens and artworksAssist registration staff to fill out condition reports for artifacts and specimensAssist in the registration of Museum collections, including cataloging, and referencing Museum artifacts and specimensTrack locations for collections objects while on display and in storageUnderstand proper techniques for safe handling, transportation, and storage of artifacts
Registration and Cataloging

Enter data into traditional and digital collection recordsProvide information from collection records as neededAssist with the recording of cataloging dataScan and photograph prioritized collection materials, integrate images and data, perform data clean up, and update collections records with academic and educational contentRemain informed of collection management principles and procedures in the professionAssist with staff access to collections and collections researchOther duties as assigned
Exhibitions

Assist registration staff to inspect and record the condition of artifacts and specimens upon receipt, during possession, and prior to release, to assess damageAssist in the preparation of loan documents and exhibition listsAssist registrar in mailings of loan forms and correspondence with lenders and institutionsProvide administrative office support for Registrar during exhibitions periodsAssist with imaging collections for graphics for exhibition


*EDUCATION AND EXPERIENCE*


A combination of experience and education that demonstrates possession of the necessary knowledge and abilities for this position is required as noted:

B.A. degree in a relevant discipline requiredMuseum Studies Master's Candidate preferred1-2 years related experience

*ADDITIONAL** QUALIFICATIONS*

Knowledge of basic collections management, exhibition, and registration principlesBasic knowledge of preventative conservation standards for artifact handling and storageAbility to conduct research and understand reference materialsAbility to use computerized databases and/or collections management softwareDemonstrated accuracy with detailsAbility to commute between multiple museum locationsAbility to perform repetitive tasksValid CA Drivers License

*WORK ENVIRONMENT AND PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS*
While performing the duties of this position, the employee is frequently exposed to the following:

Noise, such as groups of people working in enclosed areasTypical office environmentAbility to lift up to 35 pounds
*EEO STATEMENT*
The Oakland Museum of California is a multicultural organization, committed to diversity and practicing equal opportunity employment in recruitment and hiring. Qualified candidates of diverse backgrounds are encouraged to apply for open positions.

Apply Here

----------

